# CLEVELAND Mega MoB Pre-Herf: Friday, May 18th



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

JPH, Salty McGee, and I are carpooling to Chicago on the morning of the 19th, so a pre-herf sounded good for the night before.

*Who:* Anyone up for a herf!
*Where:* Cleveland LCDT (La Casa del Trogdor) PM me for the address if you need it
*When:* Friday, May 18th, 7PM

Jeremy said he knows of some really good pizza, so we'll chow on that. I'll have a small selection of beer and a large selection of good liquor to drink. And, uh, we'll be smoking a bunch of cigars to get ready for smoking a bunch of cigars.

*:ss and:al List:*
*Trogdor
JPH
Salty McGee*


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

It just does not stop...insanity I tell you! Have fun guys.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

If your not going to the MOB......Come on by so we can rub it in!!!!...and enjoy a cigar with us.


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

JPH said:


> If your not going to the MOB......Come on by so we can rub it in!!!!...and enjoy a cigar with us.


Nah.....we won't rub it in................much! :cb :ss :w


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

JPH said:


> If your not going to the MOB......Come on by so we can rub it in!!!!...and enjoy a cigar with us.


that makes KingJames eligible :r :r

just kidding, Jim:tg ....dam sure wish you could make to the HERF


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

I would love to make this one but I really need to be in Chicago Friday morning. Im trying to get my passport while im there U guys have fun:tu


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Mark PM me your addy and maybe a cell phone number I won't get there till around 9 but I'll try to make it


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

Commander Quan said:


> Mark PM me your addy and maybe a cell phone number I won't get there till around 9 but I'll try to make it


There'll be plenty of herfing after 9!

(unless we all decide to start by smoking fresh Anejos and JDN Antanos and u from the vitamin N)
:r

There may be a running joke here somewhere about someone and vomiting, but I can't remember what it might be...


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Makes me want to go to Cleveland the 18th, but they are making me work one day that week....you all have fun!! :ss


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

trogdor said:


> There'll be plenty of herfing after 9!
> 
> (unless we all decide to start by smoking fresh Anejos and JDN Antanos and u from the vitamin N)
> :r
> ...


Oh Marc, funny guy, funny guy



Commander Quan said:


> Mark PM me your addy and maybe a cell phone number I won't get there till around 9 but I'll try to make it


Sweet man!



icehog3 said:


> Makes me want to go to Cleveland the 18th, but they are making me work one day that week....you all have fun!! :ss


We'll see ya Saturday!


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

Ain't no Pre-Herf like a Cleveland Pre-Herf!!!!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

I'd be there, but I'm gonna be there. Chi that is, leaving friday afternoon.


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

Hello Cleveland????


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

What do you guys think about making some Mojito's this Friday... seems easy enough...

3 fresh mint sprigs (got it in my yard)
2 t sugar (who don't have it)
2 lime wedges squeezed or 3T lime juice (do-able)
2 oz Rum (not to volunteer your rum...but :dr )
Club soda/sparkling water (nothin')


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

I like Mojitos!


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

SaltyMcGee said:


> I like Mojitos!


well, 50% of the Cleveland pre herf crew wants to make them


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

75%


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

can't make it guys, doing a catering function for Hathaway Brown School.
enjoy the HERFS.

r


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

SaltyMcGee said:


> Hello Cleveland????


HELLO CLEVELAND!!! How are you all doing out there tonight? Let me hear you make some noise!!!!!!!!!



JPH said:


> What do you guys think about making some Mojito's this Friday... seems easy enough...
> 
> 3 fresh mint sprigs (got it in my yard)
> 2 t sugar (who don't have it)
> ...


Great idea! We can make them with the 3 Barbancourts (4, 8, and 15) and plain ole Bacardi as a control. :al 
I've got enough rum to kill several pirates, so I think we're all set there. I'll stop at the grocery store to get some limes and club soda later this week.
The fresh mint would be the most difficult thing to find, and you've got that covered, so I think we're all set!

Do we need a muddler for the mint?


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

trogdor said:


> HELLO CLEVELAND!!! How are you all doing out there tonight? Let me hear you make some noise!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Great idea! We can make them with the 3 Barbancourts (4, 8, and 15) and plain ole Bacardi as a control. :al
> I've got enough rum to kill several pirates, so I think we're all set there. I'll stop at the grocery store to get some limes and club soda later this week.
> ...


I think we can use what I sometimes use to make this garlic paste...a coffee cup and a spoon...or wooden spoon ..or any mashing device.


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

Coach said:


> can't make it guys, doing a catering function for Hathaway Brown School.
> enjoy the HERFS.
> 
> r


Hopefully you can make the next one!


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Ah well....Was at legacy village today eating lunch at the melting pot...and walked by a store, saw one of these....splurged.....what the hell.....


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

Puyfect.....


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

JPH said:


> Ah well....Was at legacy village today eating lunch at the melting pot...and walked by a store, saw one of these....splurged.....what the hell.....


Legacy Village? Well hello Mr. Fancy-pants! :r

That looks like a great purchase. We'll be able to use it next time for old fashioneds, too. :al


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

trogdor said:


> Legacy Village? Well hello Mr. Fancy-pants! :r
> 
> That looks like a great purchase. We'll be able to use it next time for old fashioneds, too. :al


Hell yeah I'm a fancy pants, straight up flossin'....lol....I had a $10 girly (no offense to the SOTLS) Martini there too, but let me tell you the white chocolate Godiva caramel martini kills!...Not the mention the $20 bread and cheese


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

trogdor said:


> We'll be able to use it next time for old fashioneds, too. :al


Or mint julips


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Twill413 said:


> Or mint julips


I love me some Mint Julips.... thinking of it now the only difference between that and Mojitos in Rum instead of whiskey?....and when I made mint julip I used a whole bottle of jack and boiled the mint...


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

I may go to the store for more mint....I don't know if I have enough.....


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

mmmmmmmmmmmm :dr :dr :dr :dr


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

backwoods said:


> that makes KingJames eligible :r :r
> 
> just kidding, Jim:tg ....dam sure wish you could make to the HERF


I just saw this.... bastage! :fu haha jk


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Anyone wanna try some official CQ Homebrew?


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

Commander Quan said:


> Anyone wanna try some official CQ Homebrew?


Hmmmmm....last time i had homebrew it was rough for me.....
u


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Your fellas make sure yall be safe and make it to Chi-Town.:tu Have fun tho.


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

Commander Quan said:


> Anyone wanna try some official CQ Homebrew?


Yes.

There's also ample space for people to sleep if anyone drinks past the point of safe motor vehicle operation.:al


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

Twill413 said:


> Or mint julips


What's with the OR? At the next one it will be AND.

It'll be a muddled whisky drink herf.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Commander Quan said:


> Anyone wanna try some official CQ Homebrew?


Yes


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

Pre-herfing was great! 

Pipe smokin' Salty:




Pipe smokin' JPH:




Quan nubs a good one:




Salty drinking the nectar of the gods:




JPH enjoys some of the homebrew:




This was a really good time - hopefully we'll be able to do it again soon!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

This was a great time guys hopefully it was a good warm up for the BIG herf. Nice meeting you Salty. I've already told 2 people the knock knock joke.


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

Commander Quan said:


> This was a great time guys hopefully it was a good warm up for the BIG herf. Nice meeting you Salty. I've already told 2 people the knock knock joke.


It's a classic.....make sure ya tell it right!! :ss

Really great meeting you Quan, hope to see you again.

Marc and Jeremy, thanks for the Cleveland hospitality. Always great seeing you guys....and of course, the MMH herf was incredible. But that's a whole different thread.


----------

